# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νεος στον Κορυδαλλο. (#16779)

## antonismor

Γεια σας Παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο τις εξελιξεις με το Μητροπολιτικο δυκτιο Αθηνων και μιας και ειμαι σε καλη περιοχι οσον αναφορα τα Links θελω και εγω με την σειρα μου να εισελθω στο δυκτιο αυτο να προσφερω και εγω οτι μπωρο σαν Newbe εδω αλλα και να κανω πραξη και τις γνωσεις μου οσον αναφορα προτοκολα δυκτιων και οχι μονο

Επισιναπτω παρακατω μια λιστα με τον εξωπλισμο που διαθετω οπου μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ολα αυτα εξηπηρετουσαν εργασιακο περιβαλλον αλλα αλλαξα μηχανηματα και τα εχω φερει σπιτι.Νομιζω οτι μπωρουν να ανταπεξελθουν αρκετα καλα στο δυκτιο.

Οστοσω οποιος θελει καποια βοηθεια σε ρυθμισεις σε CISCO ειμαι στην διαθεση σας χωρις κοστος εξιγουμε για να μην παρεξιγουμε.

Μια μικρη παρακληση μονο παιδια.επειδη δυστιχος δεν βλεπω καλα ποια σε χρωματα ειναι εφικτο παρακαλω πολυ να ερθει καποιος να με βοηθισει να πατσαρω ενα 24port Patch Panel......Ελαφρως αχροματοψια βλεπετε.

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων και αναμενω τις απαντησεις σας με ανηπομονεσια.

----------


## john70

Εργασιακό περιβάλλον ?

Μίλα καλύτερα με τους γείτονες σου (δες στο wind -wind.awmn.net- ποίος είναι κοντα σου) να βρεθείτε απο κοντα και να τα πείτε .

Μάλλον ο περισσότερος σου εξοπλισμός για το κομμάτι της διασύνδεσης είναι περριτός ...






> Γεια σας Παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο τις εξελιξεις με το Μητροπολιτικο δυκτιο Αθηνων και μιας και ειμαι σε καλη περιοχι οσον αναφορα τα Links θελω και εγω με την σειρα μου να εισελθω στο δυκτιο αυτο να προσφερω και εγω οτι μπωρο σαν Newbe εδω αλλα και να κανω πραξη και τις γνωσεις μου οσον αναφορα προτοκολα δυκτιων και οχι μονο
> 
> Επισιναπτω παρακατω μια λιστα με τον εξωπλισμο που διαθετω οπου μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ολα αυτα εξηπηρετουσαν εργασιακο περιβαλλον αλλα αλλαξα μηχανηματα και τα εχω φερει σπιτι.Νομιζω οτι μπωρουν να ανταπεξελθουν αρκετα καλα στο δυκτιο.
> 
> Οστοσω οποιος θελει καποια βοηθεια σε ρυθμισεις σε CISCO ειμαι στην διαθεση σας χωρις κοστος εξιγουμε για να μην παρεξιγουμε.
> 
> Μια μικρη παρακληση μονο παιδια.επειδη δυστιχος δεν βλεπω καλα ποια σε χρωματα ειναι εφικτο παρακαλω πολυ να ερθει καποιος να με βοηθισει να πατσαρω ενα 24port Patch Panel......Ελαφρως αχροματοψια βλεπετε.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων και αναμενω τις απαντησεις σας με ανηπομονεσια.

----------


## The Undertaker

εμένα κάτι μου βρωμάει εδώ....  ::  
no offense έτσι;  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> εμένα κάτι μου βρωμάει εδώ....  
> no offense έτσι;


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος....  ::

----------


## antonismor

Παιδια συγνωμη που ρωταω απλα εχω καποιο εξοπλισμο και θελω να τον χρησιμοποιησω στο δυκτιο ειναι παραλογο δηλαδη επειδη εχω τερματισει απο μεριας λογιστικων υποθεσεων την εταιρια μου που ειχα στο παρελθον και αντι να τα αφησω τα πραγματα να τα φαει η μαρμαγκα θελω να τα χρησιμοποιησω? ζητω συγνωμη αν εγινα παρεξιγησιμος απο το δυκτιο σας,ουδε ποτε θελω να παρεξηγηθω με κανεναν και για κανενα λογο αν υπαρχει περιορισμος στο τι θελετε να χρησιμοποιηθει οσον αναφορα το δυκτιο καλος οπως νομιζεται οσον αναφορα με τις 8 ADSL εχω βαλει σπιτι μου για download.και νομιζω με το συμπαθειο κιολας αν ο αλλος εχει λεφτα μπωρει να εχει οτι επιθειμει στο σπιτι του.Αν θελετε οποιος θελει ας ερθει να ποιουμε καφεδακι να κερασω και Pizzes και να συζητισουμε πως θα μπωρουσαμε να στισουμε τον κομβο μου. και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## racer

Βρες στην nodedb ποιος είναι στην γειτονιά σου, επικοινώνησε μαζί του, κανόνισε να πάτε για κάνα cafe να του εξηγήσεις τι σκοπό έχεις και να σου πει τι πρέπει να κανεις. 

Έτσι όπως τα λες εδώ πάντως ακούγονται περίεργα (πχ : τι μας νοιάζει πόσες DSL έχεις? Γιατι το αναφερεις?)

----------


## The Undertaker

```
ProCurve Switch 2610-24/12PWR - Managed
DHCP Server 
Proliant DL120 G5 8GB RAM
Proliant DL120 G5 8GB RAM
Taratso - PC Mikrotik
D-LINK 2100AP
dx2400 Microtower PC
dx2400 Microtower PC
SPA 901 VOIP Kitchen
SPA 901 VOIP Bedroom
SPA Wireless Living Room
Matrix FCT GSM Gateway
10 TB Storage Station 10 X  Barracuda 7200.11 ST31000333AS
Sony Playstation 3 8GB
```

με γειά σου με χαρά σου...
αν θέλεις να συνδεθείς θα κάνεις ότι λέει ο racer. θα επικοινωνήσεις με τους γειτονικούς σου κόμβους.
το συγκεκριμμένο config μου δημιουργεί απορίες όσον αφορά την λειτουργικότητά του.
πχ, τι χρειάζεται το mikrotik - ταρατσο πισι κάποιος σαν εσένα; το είχες από πριν ή το έφτιαξες τώρα; με ποιανού τις οδηγίες;;;  ::  



> αν υπαρχει περιορισμος στο τι θελετε να χρησιμοποιηθει οσον αναφορα το δυκτιο καλος οπως νομιζεται οσον αναφορα με τις 8 ADSL εχω βαλει σπιτι μου για download.και νομιζω με το συμπαθειο κιολας αν ο αλλος εχει λεφτα μπωρει να εχει οτι επιθειμει στο σπιτι του.


όχι δεν υπάρχει.βέβαια παίζουμε σε νόμιμη ισχύ, με στάνταρ και δοκιμασμένα πράγματα κλπ κλπ. βέβαια, αν το ξεσκίσεις το θέμα δεν θα βρεις και πολλούς πρόθυμους να ασχοληθούν.ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις το plugmein.

----------


## papashark

Eγώ για αρχή θα πρότεινα αφού έχεις λεφτά, να βάλεις firefox με ελληνικό λεξικό.

Και εγώ ανορθόγραφος είμαι, αλλά τα δικά σου κείμενα δεν διαβάζονται καν....

----------


## geosid

> Eγώ για αρχή θα πρότεινα αφού έχεις λεφτά, να βάλεις firefox με ελληνικό λεξικό.
> 
> Και εγώ ανορθόγραφος είμαι, αλλά τα δικά σου κείμενα δεν διαβάζονται καν....


με τη καλη κουβεντα στο στομα παντα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonismor

1)όσον αναφορά το ταρατσο pc ο γειτονικός κόμβος - petzi μου το πρότεινε.
2)ευχαριστώ τον χρήστη Papashark έκανα αυτό που μου έγραψε για το λεξικό thx.
3)θα κανονίσω συνάντησή με του γειτονικούς κόμβους ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο. Δεν είναι το setup που υπάρχει στο σπίτι του μέσου αμδίτη αλλά από την άλλη έχω δει και άλλες πιο extreme συνθέσεις. Σχετικά με τις adsl έχει προτείνει και ο ίδιος ότι θα μπορούσε να διατεθεί κάποιο bw και για VPN με κάποια άλλη κοινότητα ειδικότερα αν παίξει το σενάριο του bonding. Εγώ κρατάω το γεγονός ότι προσφέρθηκε ο ίδιος να δώσει και είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα κρίνει με το καλημέρα.

----------


## The Undertaker

i rest my case. αν ο περικλής το λέει τότε εμένα μου περισσεύει.

----------


## antonismor

Μέτα από μερικές μέρες απουσίας μου από ΑΘΗΝΑ επέστρεψα.Στις επόμενες 7 μέρες θα έχω στήσει τον εξοπλισμό μου στην ταράτσα σε BB ελπίζω ότι θα είμαι έτοιμος μέχρι και το επόμενο Σάββατο.Όσοι βρίσκονται τριγύρω από έμενα και έχουν ελεύθερα Interfaces και θέλουν BB Link ας στείλουν πμ. Καλή συνεχεία εύχομαι και καλά μπάνια σε όσους ετοιμάζονται σήμερα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ να κάνουν.

----------


## geosid

> Μέτα από μερικές μέρες απουσίας μου από ΑΘΗΝΑ επέστρεψα.Στις επόμενες 7 μέρες θα έχω στήσει τον εξοπλισμό μου στην ταράτσα σε BB ελπίζω ότι θα είμαι έτοιμος μέχρι και το επόμενο Σάββατο.Όσοι βρίσκονται τριγύρω από έμενα και έχουν ελεύθερα Interfaces και θέλουν BB Link ας στείλουν πμ. Καλή συνεχεία εύχομαι και καλά μπάνια σε όσους ετοιμάζονται σήμερα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ να κάνουν.


κανονικα θα επρεπε να στησεις εξοπλισμο , να κανεις ενα σκαν , να μας πεις τι βλεπεις , να βαλεις το σκαν εδω , να δουμε για το ποιος θα μπορεσει να σου γυρισει πιατο . η σειρα δεν ειναι απολυτη παντως ειναι μια αρχη .

----------


## The Undertaker

> κανονικα θα επρεπε να στησεις εξοπλισμο , να κανεις ενα σκαν , να μας πεις τι βλεπεις , να βαλεις το σκαν εδω , να δουμε για το ποιος θα μπορεσει να σου γυρισει πιατο . η σειρα δεν ειναι απολυτη παντως ειναι μια αρχη .





> 1)όσον αναφορά το ταρατσο pc ο γειτονικός κόμβος - petzi μου το πρότεινε.
> 3)θα κανονίσω συνάντησή με του γειτονικούς κόμβους ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.


τουλάχιστον το είπε ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> κανονικα θα επρεπε να στησεις εξοπλισμο , να κανεις ενα σκαν , να μας πεις τι βλεπεις , να βαλεις το σκαν εδω , να δουμε για το ποιος θα μπορεσει να σου γυρισει πιατο . η σειρα δεν ειναι απολυτη παντως ειναι μια αρχη .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*τουλάχιστον το είπε ο άνθρωπος...*[/quote]
Μαλλον δεν διαβασες ουτε το ποστ του παιδιου καλα ουτε το δικο μου ....
Δεν αναφερει πουθενα οτι εχει ΣΤΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ παρα μονο οτι του προτειναν ταρατσο pc ....
Δευτερον δεν αναφερω πουθενα στο ποστ μου οτι ντε και καλα πρεπει να συναντηθει με καποιον , απλα αναφερω οτι αφου εχει στημενο εξοπλισμο να κανει ενα σκαν και να μας δειξει τι βλεπει - τι ποιανει ....
οποτε η προταση που ειναι σε bold δεν ισχυει και τσαμπα ποσταρησες....

----------


## tritsako

Για να πάω λιγάκη πιό πέρα, antonismor, όταν κάνεις scan δές αν με βλέπεις και στείλε μου ένα PM να σου δώσω πρόσβαση από το AP μου  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Μέτα από μερικές μέρες απουσίας μου από ΑΘΗΝΑ επέστρεψα.Στις επόμενες 7 μέρες θα έχω στήσει τον εξοπλισμό μου στην ταράτσα σε BB ελπίζω ότι θα είμαι έτοιμος μέχρι και το επόμενο Σάββατο.Όσοι βρίσκονται τριγύρω από έμενα και έχουν ελεύθερα Interfaces και θέλουν BB Link ας στείλουν πμ. Καλή συνεχεία εύχομαι και καλά μπάνια σε όσους ετοιμάζονται σήμερα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ να κάνουν.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonismor
> 
> Μέτα από μερικές μέρες απουσίας μου από ΑΘΗΝΑ επέστρεψα.Στις επόμενες 7 μέρες θα έχω στήσει τον εξοπλισμό μου στην ταράτσα σε BB ελπίζω ότι θα είμαι έτοιμος μέχρι και το επόμενο Σάββατο.Όσοι βρίσκονται τριγύρω από έμενα και έχουν ελεύθερα Interfaces και θέλουν BB Link ας στείλουν πμ. Καλή συνεχεία εύχομαι και καλά μπάνια σε όσους ετοιμάζονται σήμερα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ να κάνουν.


Στις επομενες μερες ΘΑ στησω και οχι ΕΧΩ ετοιμο...
και παλι δεν γινοντε ετσι οι δουλειες ελατε παιδια ανοιξαμε και σας περιμενουμε ? 
Αυτος ειναι ο αμεσος ενδιαφερομενος αυτος πρεπει να κανει πρωτος σκαν και οχι να ψαχνουμε εμεις να τον βρουμε , εμεις ειμαστε συνδεμενοι στο δικτυο , αυτος δεν ειναι...

----------


## dazyraby

Καλημέρα παίδες ...

Μα γιατί πλακώνεστε ... αγαπάτε αλλήλους αλλά και καινούργιους... λολ

ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ εγώ του είπα του παιδιού να ποστάρει έτσι .... ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ρρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

όπως και να έχει φίλοι μου λατρευτοί βοηθήστε επικοδομητικά τους καινούργιους κόμβους ... εχω φτάσει Κορυδαλό να στήνω, επειδή δεν βοηθάει κανείς σας εκει κάτω .... Είναι μακριά η Πεντέλη βοήθηστε τους γύρω σας...........

----------


## petzi

> Καλημέρα παίδες ...
> 
> Μα γιατί πλακώνεστε ... αγαπάτε αλλήλους αλλά και καινούργιους... λολ
> 
> ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ εγώ του είπα του παιδιού να ποστάρει έτσι .... ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ρρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
> 
> όπως και να έχει φίλοι μου λατρευτοί βοηθήστε επικοδομητικά τους καινούργιους κόμβους ... εχω φτάσει Κορυδαλό να στήνω, επειδή δεν βοηθάει κανείς σας εκει κάτω .... Είναι μακριά η Πεντέλη βοήθηστε τους γύρω σας...........


dazyraby καλή η πλάκα αλλά για να σοβαρολογούμε κι όλας.....
ο antonismor ήρθε σε επαφή μαζί μου από την αρχή και του έδωσα υπόσχεση για βοήθεια στο διάστημα που εγώ μπορώ (όλο τον Αύγουστο που θα έχω επιστρέψει από την άδειά μου). Η υποσχεσή μου για βοήθεια περιλαμβάνει εκτός από οτιδήποτε πρακτικό ακόμα και τη διακοπή κάποιου link του κόμβου petzi προκειμένου ο νέος γειτονικός κόμβος να μπεί ενδιάμεσος και αποκτήσει δύο links (είναι και τοπολογικά δεοντολογικό κατά την απόψή μου). Επιπλέον συζητούσαμε τη δυνατότητα αναδιοργάνωσης των links των κόμβων xrisoyla, anneta, petzi, antonismor (δεν εχουν απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από 150 μέτρων ο ένας από τον άλλον) σε μια πιο ορθολογική βάση
Συνεπώς το "έχω φτάσει κορυδαλλό να στήνω γιατί κανεις εκεί κάτω δεν βοηθά" είναι τουλάχιστον αναληθές. 
Το ότι δεν γραφονται εδώ όλα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν παρέχεται βοήθεια. 
Έλα μην τα πάρω.....  ::

----------


## dazyraby

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dazyraby
> 
> Καλημέρα παίδες ...
> 
> Μα γιατί πλακώνεστε ... αγαπάτε αλλήλους αλλά και καινούργιους... λολ
> 
> ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ εγώ του είπα του παιδιού να ποστάρει έτσι .... ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ρρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
> 
> όπως και να έχει φίλοι μου λατρευτοί βοηθήστε επικοδομητικά τους καινούργιους κόμβους ... εχω φτάσει Κορυδαλό να στήνω, επειδή δεν βοηθάει κανείς σας εκει κάτω .... Είναι μακριά η Πεντέλη βοήθηστε τους γύρω σας...........
> ...


Φίλτατε Περικλή

Με συγχωρείς για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση. Η σπόνδα ήταν για τον geosid lolol... και βέβαια μετά από την επικοινωνία μας σχετικά με τον Αντώνη, σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να υποννοήσω κάτι σχετικά με το πόσο βοηθάς την περιοχή σου, το ίδιο οπως καταλαβαίνεις συμβαίνει και εδώ. Η βοήθεια είναι αθόρυβη πάντα.Ολά τα άλλα είναι απλά για το θεαθήναι. 

Επίσης εχώ έναν client στην πλατεία ετοίμο κοντά σου ...(πλατεία Βενιζέλου) για σύνδεση .....χεχεχε

χωράει αλλος ένας εκει ???

----------


## tritsako

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dazyraby
> 
> ...


Αν δεν χωράει μπορεί να βλέπει και το δικό μου AP που είναι διαθέσιμο (awmn-13178_ap) και να μου στείλει ένα PM / email.  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Λολ

Εσένα σου εχώ αλλον client ετοίμο ....... χεχεχεχε

----------


## tritsako

::   ::  

Πελάαατεες μου...

----------

